# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  طراحی بازی پازل 8 (پازل اعداد 1 تا 8 )

## ebrahimashori

با سلام
مشکل من این هست می خوام کامپیوتر این پازل رو حل کنه. فکر می کنم باید از جستجوی عمقی استفاده بشه  :متفکر: . اما نمی دونم چطوری؟در به هم ریختنش مشکل ندارم ، فقط در حل کردنش مشکل دارم. من اعداد رو در Button نمایش دادم. برای به هم ریختن از یک آرایه کمک گرفتم و اعداد را در آرایه بصورت رندوم عوض می کنم و نسبت به موقعیت  هر عدد دکمه ها رو در جای خود بر اساس top  و left قرار می دم. حالا می خوام کامپیوتر مثلا عدد 1 رو ببره سر جاش. چطوری؟ ممنونم می شم راهنمایی کنید.(در ضمن تو هیچ سایتی توضیح نداده بودن چه برسه به این که سورسش باشه از جمله این سایت).

----------


## sarakh

سلام تو این تاپیک توضیح داده شده.
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=216353

----------

